# looking for free folding adirondack chairs



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

Any free layouts like this chair ..thx


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Chair plans?*



Rebelwork said:


> Any free *layouts* like this chair ..thx


Your title is unclear... free chairs? or chair plans?


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

Put my name in for some free chairs also!
Jim


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

Double wide plan here, probably adaptable if you can't find any others:

http://www.scout.com/home/build/story/1405227-build-a-folding-adirondack-bench


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Can I get free shipping for the free chairs too??


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

woodnthings said:


> Your title is unclear... free chairs? or chair plans?


Free plans or layout that are printable.


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

Toolman50 said:


> Put my name in for some free chairs also!
> Jim


All you want. Shipping $299 each.:yes:


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

FrankC said:


> Double wide plan here, probably adaptable if you can't find any others:
> 
> http://www.scout.com/home/build/story/1405227-build-a-folding-adirondack-bench


Thx for the link. Looking them over. Didn't realize they were that hard to find:blink:


----------



## JSmithKC (Jun 21, 2015)

*Something like this?*

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=multigrip_adirondackchair+pdf&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0CB8QFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fcontent.wiltontool.com%2Fcoolstuff%2Fmultigrip_adirondackplan.pdf&ei=ZMyGVbmtPIjm-QGSm4HIDw&usg=AFQjCNGd14K6KtfSBwuznaJDPaV9I44PgA&sig2=eXrLBnNLnVJBDDep2jf_9g


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

I have a folding adirondack chair plan but it looks more like the traditional version. Haven't made any in 20 years but I getting ready to. They're getting popular again. I love setting in those chairs.

Nice plan.

Al


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

Here's a better picture of the folding chairs. Took a picture of a gliding chair at the reunion Saturday. I may end up borrowing the chair to get the pattern but still would like the folding chair. 

Looking for...
Titanic chair plan
Adirondack chair plan 
Gliding adirondack chair plan

Deck will be done this year and want to make some nice chairs for it..:yes::yes:


----------



## JSmithKC (Jun 21, 2015)

*Wait just a minute.....*

Rebel, does this look familiar? I have a feeling we know each other...:bangin:


----------



## Nom Deplume (May 8, 2015)

Lee Valley has a nice plan for $14.50
I just got these. Full size templates that I glued to some hardboard to make some working templates.

I have most of the pieces cut. I just need to cut the slats and put together.










http://www.leevalley.com/US/Wood/page.aspx?p=44835&cat=1,46158,42665&ap=1


----------

